# Upgrading from 10 gallon freshwater tank to 20+ gallons



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi guys, I am planning on upgrading to a larger aquarium later this year. I currently have a 10 gallon tank and it is all well set up and the fish are very happy, and everything is going very well. I would like to set up a 20 or 30 gallon tank so that I could get more/bigger fish later on. Would it be ok if I just transfer over all of the water in my 10 gallon plus all of the fish and accessories in the tank to the new one and then add more water as If i just did a heavy water change? I would probably need a new filter as well that can support more volume of water. Would you guys suggest doing it some other way since I already have my 10 gallon tank set up? Thank you, and any advice is appreciated!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You could just move the fish and filter to new tank.Water isn't worth a lot,but 10 gallons of OLD water won't hurt much.You could run your new filter on the 10g for a couple weeks if it isn't to strong.Otherwise if just moving the 10g filter to bring BB with it you should up the stock slowly(couple fish a week) after first week of letting fish get settled in.Keep the 10 g filter running with new filter for a couple weeks.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I agree....moving the water over is unnecessary.
Moving the bio material from your old filter over to the new filter would probably be adequate but the rest sure won't hurt any. 

Keep your old tank going.....would make a good quarantine tank for newcomers.


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

And i should probably not do all of this if I have recently replaced my filter cartridge.. since the cartridge will need to soak up more of the bacteria floating in the water. 

What if the new tank has a hood on it and cant fit two filters on it? Would leaving it open be ok? Wont the fish try to escape/jump out and wont the water get dirtier since it is exposed to much more air without the hood/cover? And in the new tank I can just fill it with new dechlorinated water and toss the fish in, but the filter from the old tank should stay in the new tank for a couple of weeks? I just want to know a perfect and simple process of migrating my fish from one tank to another.

And i appreciate the previous responses. I just want to confirm that I'm catching what you guys are saying. Thanks!


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I just did this. Although replacing your filter cartridge can send your tank into a cycle again. There is very little of the bacteria in the water column as they need a surface to sit/grow on. The majority will be in your filter. Make sure your filter is cycled still. Set up new tank with the new filter and de chlorinated water. Move filter and fish from the old tank to this tank. Run both filters on the new tank for a few weeks at least. Watch water parameters closely. You could run the tank with both filters without a hood but evaporation will increase due to exposure from the open air. Most hoods can be made to accommodate multiple filters.
About the filter cartridges, unless it is just deteriorating and breaking apart they should only be rinsed in old tank water to preserve the bacteria.


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

chenowethpm said:


> I just did this. Although replacing your filter cartridge can send your tank into a cycle again. There is very little of the bacteria in the water column as they need a surface to sit/grow on. The majority will be in your filter. Make sure your filter is cycled still. Set up new tank with the new filter and de chlorinated water. Move filter and fish from the old tank to this tank. Run both filters on the new tank for a few weeks at least. Watch water parameters closely. You could run the tank with both filters without a hood but evaporation will increase due to exposure from the open air. Most hoods can be made to accommodate multiple filters.
> About the filter cartridges, unless it is just deteriorating and breaking apart they should only be rinsed in old tank water to preserve the bacteria.


These are perfect instructions! Thank you.

I changed the cartridge on my filter last week and I dipped the new one into some of the old tank water before I put it in and I just checked it and it has plenty of build up on it, it seems like everything is functioning properly and the fish seem happy. They are all eating well, they are all getting along, and I am doing my regular water changes. So far I haven't had any casualties, and I am taking good care of my fish!:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

Also, would I need to transfer over the gravel from the old tank to the new tank or can I just buy new gravel and put that in the new tank?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

although there is some BB in the substrate if you can move a cycled filter you don't need to move the gravel.If you're going to use the same color anyways then there is no harm in moving 1/2,but most of the good stuff to make the transition safe and quick is in your filter.
When you get a filter for the new tank don't get one that uses cartridges.Aqua Clear HOBs use sponges or almost anything you want and are easy street to set up.They also have adjustable flow so a larger unit maybe able to be cycled on the 10 without blowing everyone out of the water.


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> although there is some BB in the substrate if you can move a cycled filter you don't need to move the gravel.If you're going to use the same color anyways then there is no harm in moving 1/2,but most of the good stuff to make the transition safe and quick is in your filter.
> When you get a filter for the new tank don't get one that uses cartridges.Aqua Clear HOBs use sponges or almost anything you want and are easy street to set up.They also have adjustable flow so a larger unit maybe able to be cycled on the 10 without blowing everyone out of the water.


I'm picking up a 55g tank from a local person today. It will come with a stand, lights, and an AC 110 filter (I just need new sponge and a few other parts), and I will need to buy a bigger/better heater for the 55g. Correct me if I am missing anything here: my plan for the new 55g tank (moving up for 10g) is to take out as much gravel from the 10g and put it in the 55g along with new gravel and new decorations. Then I plan on running the old filter from the 10g along with the new AC 110 on the new 55g tank. I will then add a good chunk of the water from the 10g tank to the 55g and then fill the rest of the 55g tank with dechlorinated conditioned water. I will then let the filter run for a little while and let the heater warm up the water a bit. I will then start adding the fish slowly (maybe one or two every like 5-10 mins?). And I hope this is good enough.. Please let me know if Im missing anything


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Make sure you use the same water SOURCE(your tap hopefully) and bring the 55 to the same temp as the 10(at least within 1 or 2 degrees).Move the filter from the 10 and fish when the 55 is the right temp.You could acclimate the fish like you just brought them home ,but the water really should be pretty much the same.
The aq 110 should be a good filter for the 55!


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Make sure you use the same water SOURCE(your tap hopefully) and bring the 55 to the same temp as the 10(at least within 1 or 2 degrees).Move the filter from the 10 and fish when the 55 is the right temp.You could acclimate the fish like you just brought them home ,but the water really should be pretty much the same.
> The aq 110 should be a good filter for the 55!


But it wouldn't hurt to put part of the old gravel and old water into the new 55g tank right? Just so there is more good bacteria in there so that the new filter can catch on quickly.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You can add whatever you want; gravel and water from the 10 won't hurt .


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

Also, how often should I be replacing the filter bag and sponge of the AC110?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

toshko321 said:


> Also, how often should I be replacing the filter bag and sponge of the AC110?


Hopefully never,but maybe in a year or a couple.Just rinse the sponge in old tank water(in bucket) when doing waterchanges.Not everytime you change water but when needed(you will flow slow down as sponge clogs.) The bio material should rarely need to rinsed off.It you notice crap building up then it can rinsed also(in old tank water).If you use tap water then you will kill the BB.


----------



## toshko321 (Apr 10, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> Make sure you use the same water SOURCE(your tap hopefully) and bring the 55 to the same temp as the 10(at least within 1 or 2 degrees).Move the filter from the 10 and fish when the 55 is the right temp.You could acclimate the fish like you just brought them home ,but the water really should be pretty much the same.
> The aq 110 should be a good filter for the 55!


Ok, so I got my new tank set up, it is a 45 gallon tank. I filled it with new gravel (40 lbs worth), and filled it with dechlorinated/conditioned water. I then started up the AC50 filter (I bought that because I backed out of the deal with the AC110 for different reasons) and I am letting it run with no fish or anything in the new tank overnight. Tomorrow morning I am planning on swapping over the filter from the 10g tank next to the AC50 and put the fish in as well. 

I am planning on get a few angelfish tomorrow (maybe 2-3) and introduce them to the new tank once I have already thrown in the 10g filter and the fish in the new tank. Would that be ok? I read that if you introduce the angelfish along with all the other fish at the same time to the next tank, then they will be fine and will get along. Of course, I will leave their bags in the water so that they can adjust to the temperature and whatnot and then slowly drop them in one by one. Any advice on anything I said above would be much appreciated before I start my journey with the 45g. Thanks!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Use this method to add fish
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/drip-acclimating-fish-11327.html
floating them only acclimates them to temp and dipping bag has chance of getting LFS water in your tank.
Don't let any water from LFS get in your tank.
The NEW fish will be an EXTRA ADDED load on the filter so you need to test regulary and be prepared to change water just like you are cycling with fish in.
You probly won't have any problem ,but better safe then sorry.
If you can live with it get only 1 angel.With less then 6(DON'T GET 6) you stand a chance of two pairing up and causing trouble with others.


----------

